

This could be the best-looking Android Wear smartwatch yet - mparramon
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/28/8126821/huawei-watch-android-wear-leaked-revealed

======
on_and_off
This is pretty much what I would have expected the Apple watch to look like.
The little details of the Apple watch make it look more polished than
something like a Gear Live but that rounded square with big bezel just ruins
the design for me.

